# So what is you favorite thing about your SVS system and why?



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

So what is you favorite thing about your SVS system and why?

I have two.

#1 It's so crystal clear with sounds better than pretty much anything else Iv heard. 
I love the fact that with this system something can slither past my right ear and make me jump because it just so **** clear.

#2 my sub simply ROCKS and adds sooooooooooo much to my movies!

SVS SCS-01 Front, Left, Center
SVS SBS-01 surrounds
SVS 20-39PCI
Toshiba A2 HD DVD
Onkyo 604
65' Mitsubishi DLP


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Well, the best thing I love about my SVS is the combination of bass extension with accuracy. This makes for the combination of being able to handle LFE's from movie soundtracks, as well as being musical. I only have the PB10 at the moment and have the 5.1 SBS-01's with SCS-01 center speaker. I don't currently use the SVS center. I use one pair of SBS-01's for surrounds and the other pair as the mains with my computer speakers. I can't wait to hear the mid-tower and tower offerings from SVS.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

I love the fact that I can recommend them, and make people happy with their purchase. :yay:


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

My favorite things include: the amazing clarity of the speakers, the powerfully clean low bass, the very high value for your dollar, and the wonderful way the company is responsive and honest in its dealings. Dennis


----------



## eyecatcher127 (May 9, 2006)

They are made in the USA, the quality and of course the value and sound that comes from them :hsd:


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Ben, thanks for your input and welcome to the Shack. Dennis


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

I just got my first SVS sub, a used PC Ultra. I got it off of Audiogon and it came out of the box looking like it was new. All I can say is Holy S&^t!!!! This Sub is unbelievable. The Wife is worried about the House falling apart and windows breaking :unbelievable: LOL I have a big, solid house and it's been vibrating all day. Glad UPS came first thing in the morning. I think this will put an end to the Racoons in the Soffits. If you're looking for good test material for subs go to http://www.realmofexcursion.com/downloads.htm. They have great tones to tune a sub with and some tracks that have ridiculous bass. Not neccessarily my kind of music but crazy bass for sure. I look forward to getting everything tuned up, going to do that now... Just thought I'd say, My first experience with SVS is a Mighty Good One. I'm extremely impressed and I haven't even played around with it yet. Hey Gonstead Doc, Keep Turnin' The Power On!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Well as soon as I get my email, and my MTS speakers come in, I will be right here to let you guys know how the system turns out...


----------

